# R-15 one year after release.



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Just curious to see what people think of the R-15 now that it has been released approx. a full year now ? I dont have the newest update yet and know many others dont but I see what the update is supposed to address and what people with it have said.

Anyone who has been using it since the beginning know at the beginning it was 100 times worse than it is now, which some new users with problems might not believe, so it has improved a lot but even with this last minute update right around the one year release date, is it enough ?

Over the last months I have loved the R-15 , hated the R-15 , stopped using the R-15 and back to using it , so I went the full gauntlet but while my R-15 seems to work a little better than some, I am a little disappointed that its still lacking in some areas after a full year.

The limits, sluggishness, no SL's on multiple channels, no RF, lack of a decent search function, sparse guide data and the playback problems they broke in a prior release are still not 100% fixed after all these months and updates.

I really doubt the R-15 will ever have the SL limits increased as that would take two seconds of programming to change but even the much more powerful HR20 has the 50 SL limit so there is obviously some other reason like they feel that 50 SL's is enough for people. The RF I have no idea why they just released the RF remote when we cant use it. This would have been the prefect hand in hand time to include RF if you ask me.

I am still happy overall :hurah: with my R-15 and there are workarounds to some of the above but after a year, I kinda wanted more.:nono2:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have 3 R15's and I am pretty happy with them. I have only had minor issues lately. I can live with that. It hasn't lost any recorded programs or I have not had any black screen's lately on playback. So, I would give it an 8 out of 10 rating. There is always room to improve.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i would give it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## ohio69 (Nov 3, 2006)

considering I never had one to work more than a day, I'd say 0 out of 10.


----------



## DavidColemanFL (Nov 7, 2006)

This piece of equipment is not worth the price I paid for it. 99$. It has so many quirks and hang ups it is rediculous. My Hughes Tivos hard drive went out. I know there is a way to replace it but I dont know how to do it. If anyone know please let me know. 
There is only one buffer, I cant even get the guide to come up today, the list of recorded shows only shows when it wants to. The Directivo had a few minor flaws but it is far far better than this r15. I really feel like throwing it out of the window. Why are we being charged for a service or a product that is flawed and delivers a level of service far below one that was previously available. PLease someone help me.
I have been with Directv since 97. I give this R15...1 out of 10 and my chances of staying with directv a 5 out of 10 if they dont fix this soon, because when my wifes directivo goes out and she needs a new one she will not put up with this one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sure..

What software version are you running.
And which model R15 do you have.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

got mine about 2-3 weeks. R15-100. cant count the number of times i have already reset this unit. just missed my first recording. got blank screens, freezes. if this is a windows 98 or ME quality, i'm waiting for a windows 2000 updates.

rate it 4 out of 10. the old tivo 9 out of 10.


----------



## Miss Tivo (Oct 17, 2006)

I had my R15-100 for less than two weeks before I gave up and bought a factory refurbished SD-DVR40 on eBay for $61.

It's nice to have TIVO back.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I think it's come a long way, but not far enough. There are still some critical problems which keep me from making it my primary DVR. The biggest one is having 4 series links, each with four episodes a day use up 20 slots in the TDL. That 100 entries limit has got to go.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

My wife and I foolishly went to the R15s a few months ago after using older DirecTV Tivos for years. After suffering through R15 usage we were lucky and found a R10 at a store for $79 a month or two ago. I'm still on the hunt for new R10s to replace my other R15s. Read the Amazon reviews on the R15s - they aren't pretty.

I'm surprised there hasn't been some kind of class action lawsuit against DirecTV for the piece of crap that R15 is compared to Tivo and all the wasted time they make the consumer go through with these alpha quality test machines. The pencil-necks at DirecTV who fired Tivo so Murdoch could make some more millions should be tarred and feathered.  

R15: 0 out of 10.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been some kind of class action lawsuit against DirecTV for the piece of crap that R15


On what grounds?

Most people apparently don't have problems, and it seems anytime someone calls to complain, DTV gives them money back. What's there to sue over?


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

My R15's are basically a standard reciever. SL's have YET to work right. I just press the "R" the day of what I want to record. Maybe Santa will bring me a fix for the R15. Happy? Sometimes.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

Weeeell....

My 4 tivos are ok, except for the one that died, and would not get past welcome/powering up, and the replacment that couldn't get signal (fully tested don'cha know) 

the R15 choked and stopped recording/playing/froze up 2 weeks ago, and I had to finally do a full reset and lose all my recordings I cant remember to get back (dammit).

I like both, but I will just LURVE my R15 when they get dual buffers for it (I know, I'm dreaming)


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I've got the R 15 300 software version is currently 104B I think. As much as I'd like to like the R 15 in its current state I couldn't give it more then a 2 out of a possible 10. It still locks up if I don't put it in standby whenever away from it for more then a minute. I don't dare pause either live TV or a recording for fear it will freeze/lock up. Whenever I throw caution to the wind and try it to see if things have improved (by which I mean I dare to try pausing live or recorded TV or I live dangerously and decline to put it in standby when I leave the room for a minute), I'm rewarded four out of five times with a lock up. It still ignores my autorecords, even the one that's number one on my prioritizer. Red button resets, unplugging, reset everything, reformatting, I've tried them all to no avail.I'm just very frustrated with its lack of basic DVR functionality. Period. :nono2:


----------

